# Don't plant these trees in your yard



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

http://www.houselogic.com/photos/pl...tbrain&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=Slideshows

L & O


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

I think they are box Elders that I have growing at my rental, and the root systems are very shallow, makes mowing the lawn a pain in the butt, branches are full of thorns, and the tree's aren't all that nice. When I cut 2-3 of them down, the roots continue to sprout new tree's in my lawn everywhere. What a mess they are, but at least they don't stink like the ones above.


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

Greenbush future said:


> I think they are box Elders that I have growing at my rental, and the root systems are very shallow, makes mowing the lawn a pain in the butt, branches are full of thorns, and the tree's aren't all that nice. When I cut 2-3 of them down, the roots continue to sprout new tree's in my lawn everywhere. What a mess they are, but at least they don't stink like the ones above.


 
The trees you think are boxelder have thorns?


----------



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Boxelders are a member of the Maple family and do not have thorns!
If yours have thorns it is probably Black Locust. While I have both in my yard, (not planted by me) I would never recommend anyone planting them!


O'lame Fred


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

Fabner1 said:


> Boxelders are a member of the Maple family and do not have thorns!
> If yours have thorns it is probably Black Locust. While I have both in my yard, (not planted by me) I would never recommend anyone planting them!
> 
> 
> O'lame Fred


 
Exactly where I was going with my question above. Sounds like black locust. I have never had them, but understand they are miserable to try to get rid of. Now, boxelders, I have had plenty of experience with and they are a pain. We lived in a house where the boxelders were nice big trees, but they were old. So, every time the wind blew, a big chunk of tree would come down. Needless to say, I am thrilled that we now have a house that does not have them. Real pain in the butt!


----------



## Ann Arbor Hokie (Oct 6, 2011)

Greenbush future said:


> I think they are box Elders that I have growing at my rental, and the root systems are very shallow, makes mowing the lawn a pain in the butt, branches are full of thorns, and the tree's aren't all that nice. When I cut 2-3 of them down, the roots continue to sprout new tree's in my lawn everywhere. What a mess they are, but at least they don't stink like the ones above.


Box elders have their own issue. Box elder bug colonies are awful. They will invade your house every fall from the south side.


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

Ann Arbor Hokie said:


> Box elders have their own issue. Box elder bug colonies are awful. They will invade your house every fall from the south side.


Based on what everyone is suggesting, I'm betting I have Black Locust tree's. They are really nasty tree's, I had one split a large branch (one of three main branches) and the entire center of this one is all rotted. I need to take it and two others down. The ones that just pop up in the lawn from the old root systems are just as nasty. The thorns on the younger tree's are really awful. If the lawn isn't mowed for 2-3 weeks, they will grow to over a foot tall quite quick. The mature ones don't seem to have the thorns, just the new young shoots. Does this still sound like "Black Locust"? 

What's funny is I have the bugs all over the south side of the garage and house when it warms up, so maybe that's why I was thinking box elder.


----------



## mi duckdown (Jul 1, 2006)

Or russian olive. need to do your home work. very invasive.


----------

